# CCW qualifying



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Had to spend 4 hours at the range this morning (tragedy I know) qualifying for my CCW renew. Passed with flying colors. 

I did learn something interesting. My county use to only allow up to 3 firearms on your CCW permit, meaning those were the only firearms you could legally carry. Well my county just changed it to an unlimited amount. It's not much but it is forward movement rather than backwards. Which is what CA usually does. There may be a glimmer of hope yet. At least in some counties.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Had to spend 4 hours at the range this morning (tragedy I know) qualifying for my CCW renew. Passed with flying colors.
> 
> I did learn something interesting. My county use to only allow up to 3 firearms on your CCW permit, meaning those were the only firearms you could legally carry. Well my county just changed it to an unlimited amount. It's not much but it is forward movement rather than backwards. Which is what CA usually does. There may be a glimmer of hope yet. At least in some counties.


:vs_bananasplit:Good for you!.Finally a step in the right direction.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Sasquatch If it isn't prying, what 3 firearms had you previously chosen?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Wisconsin's system do renewal by internet or mail. Never list any weapons ever.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Screw any government that makes you list any weapon that you carry. Matter of fact, screw any government that makes you have a license to carry.

My "license" to carry is granted by GOD via the 2nd Amendment of The US Constitution.

That's all folks...

View attachment 69537


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Screw any government that makes you list any weapon that you carry. Matter of fact, screw any government that makes you have a license to carry.
> 
> My "license" to carry is granted by GOD via the 2nd Amendment of The US Constitution.
> 
> ...


Granted by God. Acknowledged by the second amendment.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I like Wisconsin's system do renewal by internet or mail. Never list any weapons ever.


UT ME Nor my FL permits ask for any such nonsense...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Screw any government that makes you list any weapon that you carry. Matter of fact, screw any government that makes you have a license to carry.
> 
> My "license" to carry is granted by GOD via the 2nd Amendment of The US Constitution.
> 
> ...


You sir are correct. Unfortunately the government and its minions will put us all to the test on that at some point. While they are clearly wrong, it will be a battle, legal or otherwise.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to get a new picture and permit at the county court house every five years and pay twenty bucks.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

West Virginia says,, Carry what you want anyway you want.
As it should be


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Sasquatch If it isn't prying, what 3 firearms had you previously chosen?


How dare you ask me that! Nah, I'm kidding. I don't have as many firearms as you gentlemen. Many of you had a head start on me.

My three were/are Glock 17, S&W M&P 9mm and Walther P22


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd never be able to decide which 3. Summer, winter, hunting seasons, car, bike, fishing, or working around the property. Besides I have two hands so only 3 just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If one day when I die that Son1 and Son2 still think of me as a Sonufabitch, their firearm inheritance shall hopefully ease their ill thoughts..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If one day when I die that Son1 and Son2 still think of me as a Sonufabitch, their firearm inheritance shall hopefully ease their ill thoughts..


 The sons and daughter grew up around our firearms . They already know the ones each want. They do have a few surprises coming after I am gone, of reach a point we have already decided it would be time to give them up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> How dare you ask me that! Nah, I'm kidding. I don't have as many firearms as you gentlemen. Many of you had a head start on me.
> 
> My three were/are Glock 17, S&W M&P 9mm and Walther P22


And, what a mighty fine starter pack it is ..... indeed!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> How dare you ask me that! Nah, I'm kidding. I don't have as many firearms as you gentlemen. Many of you had a head start on me.
> 
> My three were/are Glock 17, S&W M&P 9mm and Walther P22


Fine Firearms Sasq!

However, may I suggest you add the following to your stable ASAP. Please give us an update on each and know that more suggestions will be forthcoming...:vs_closedeyes:;

View attachment 69593


View attachment 69577


View attachment 69585


View attachment 69569


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Fine Firearms Sasq!
> 
> However, may I suggest you add the following to your stable ASAP. Please give us an update on each and know that more suggestions will be forthcoming...:vs_closedeyes:;
> 
> View attachment 69593


Yes sir, next on my list is a 357 revolver. Not sure which maker yet but I do like the Ruger.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes sir, next on my list is a 357 revolver. Not sure which maker yet but I do like the Ruger.


Do it


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My retired cop gun card is a bit nebulous. It say something that I can carry the gun of the same type which is presently being concealed. Not sure what it means but the guys who devise the phraseology are seldom overly literate. lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes sir, next on my list is a 357 revolver. Not sure which maker yet but I do like the Ruger.


You will love the GP100, I do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You will love the GP100, I do.


That thing is beautiful. I don't have a Ruger in my stable yet. Think it's about time to change that.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Meatchicken CPL (concealed pistol laws) are not bad,you can carry whatever you want and everything you own if you want to if you can bear all the weight!.
only bummer is 5 year renewal and now I believe $115.00.there should be a lifetime clause I think.

When we lived in Washington state it was $75.00 every five years.


----------

